# Das Supertalent



## Motti (14. November 2010)

Hi!
In "Das Supertalent" auf RTL kommen demnächst Trialer. War zumindest in der Vorschau zu sehen. 
Weiß zufällig jemand von euch was davon? Ist jemandem der Sendetermin bekannt?


----------



## python (14. November 2010)

moin,

schätze mal nächstes mal weil es ja gestern in der vorschau kam und sonst ja immer nicht nur halt ganz am anfang mal kurz ausserdem glaube ich ist danach auch die erste runde vorbei soweit ich weiss..

von daher kommt es bestimmt samstag ... bin ich ja mal gespannt was dieter dazu sagt und bruce


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (14. November 2010)

das sah sehr nach dem tth aus , aber will mich da nicht festlegen.


----------



## trialelmi (14. November 2010)

duro e schrieb:


> das sah sehr nach dem tth aus , aber will mich da nicht festlegen.


das sollte schon vor ewig langer zeit kommen... das ist TTH in max seinem facebook acount stand es auch mal vor 6? wochen oder so...


----------



## MaxTTH (15. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Elmar hat natürlich recht - aber wir waren dort nicht als TTH sondern haben quasi ein neues Showteam dafür gegründet (ließt den niemand meine Website?  ) Wer will schaut rein - www.Bikedance.de
Grüße


----------



## kamo-i (15. November 2010)

MaxTTH schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Elmar hat natürlich recht - aber wir waren dort nicht als TTH sondern haben quasi ein neues Showteam dafür gegründet (ließt den niemand meine Website?  ) Wer will schaut rein - www.Bikedance.de
> Grüße



Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Guck´s mir auf jeden Fall an!

Und bitte nicht falsch/negativ auffassen; aber wenn Ihr euch Show-technisch verkaufen/vermarkten wollt würde ich mehr wert auf einen gescheiten Internet-Auftritt legen...   

Beste Grüße, 
Massa


----------



## Motti (15. November 2010)

Gespannt bin ich auch, aber leider nicht zu Hause. Mist.


----------



## python (15. November 2010)

Motti schrieb:


> Gespannt bin ich auch, aber leider nicht zu Hause. Mist.



kannste 7 tage auf der rtlnow seite dir angucken die wiederholung


----------



## Motti (15. November 2010)

Na dann...viel Spaß und Erfolg MaxTTH und den anderen!


----------



## -OX- (21. November 2010)

Na nu hab ich mir gestern die ganze Show angeschaut,

Aber von BikeTrial war da nichts  

Was war los ?


----------



## Motti (21. November 2010)

Habe auch schon im WWW gesucht.
Nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. November 2010)

Jo hab ich mir auch diese ganze Verblödungsshow reingezogen aber keine Trialer gesehen.....ich verlange Schmerzensgeld !!!^^


----------



## -FELIX- (21. November 2010)

*habs mir auch reingezogen aber umsonst schade.... da zeigen die lieber die ganzen idioten!!*


----------



## Eisbein (21. November 2010)

dann hab ich ja zum glück nichts verpasst!


----------



## Trialmaniax (21. November 2010)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Jo hab ich mir auch diese ganze Verblödungsshow reingezogen aber keine Trialer gesehen.....ich verlange Schmerzensgeld !!!^^




Darum ganz geil, dass in ner Verblödungsshow kein Trial zu sehen war. Da finde ich die Promotion ala Macaskill einfach besser, auch wenn das kein richtiges Trial mehr ist!


----------



## trialelmi (22. November 2010)

ich habs bisher jede woche gesehen, aber in 64-facher geschwindigkeit. das rockt bei der verblödungsshow.


----------



## Motti (23. November 2010)

Ok, Verblödungsshow hin oder her. Ich hätte den Trialpart trotzdem gern gesehen. Auf anderen Plattformen sieht man es sich doch auch an. Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (23. November 2010)

trialelmi schrieb:


> am 19.9.2010 läuft meine Verwarnung ab. http://www3.pic-upload.de/23.06.10/g9bc532mw81.jpg


----------



## python (23. November 2010)

ja verstehe ich nicht was das soll es kommt immer in der vorschau ey echt zum kotzen^^ hoffendlich next week^^


----------



## trialelmi (23. November 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


>


 das bleibt mir mein Leben lang jetzt anhaften. So etwas ist wie ein Schufaeintrag!


----------



## kamo-i (23. November 2010)

trialelmi schrieb:


> das bleibt mir mein Leben lang jetzt anhaften. So etwas ist wie ein Schufaeintrag!


 
...meine is schon abgelaufen, aber bleibt im Profil, damit man wohl immer schön dran erinnert wird. ^^ #


----------



## bike-show.de (23. November 2010)

He, he. Hat schon seinen Grund, dass ich keinen Fernseher habe 

Google sagt uns, dass da bestimmt was kommt:
Google


----------



## AcaPulco (24. November 2010)

Das sagt uns garnichts. 2 Verweise auf hier und 3 Verweise auf die TTH Show Seite. Da steht halt mal fortgeschritten nichts neues!


----------



## maxoz (24. November 2010)

Also Freund von mir fährt im tth und der meint das es auf jedenfall noch kommt!!

Und Dieter Bohlen meinte zu denen das sei kein Talent!!! Das ich nicht lache!!

MfG max


----------



## Motti (24. November 2010)

Dann soll er es mal nachmachen!


----------



## MaxTTH (24. November 2010)

Also Ladys und Gentleman,

um euch die anderen Gehirnwäsche Shows zu ersparen, hier mal die Fakten sofern ich Sie ohne den Vertrag zu verletzen erzählen kann.
Wir waren mittlerweile 2 mal im Abspann und 1 mal in der Vorschau zu einer Show, jeweils nur wenige Sekunden zu sehen. Eine Ausstrahlung als kompletter Clip ist seit der letzten Woche nicht mehr möglich. Fetzen des Auftritts kann man wohl noch öfter sehen. Also macht euch keine Hoffnung  An die Aufnahmen kommen wir selbstverständlich auch nicht ran...
Ich kann wirklich Niemandem empfehlen dort hin zu gehen, ich war noch Wochen danach geschockt - auch wenn es Rückblickend echt sau lustig war. Unter normalen Umständen hätten wir es auch nie gemacht...

So ich bin raus - wir sehen uns eventuell in Köln in 1 1/2 Wochen ;-)
Grüße


----------



## triallo (25. November 2010)

Ich glaub um Supertalent must du 1.frau sein (und schön)
                                              2.wenig an haben 
ich finde so was nicht gut was is die genaue Erklärung was ein Supertalent is ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (25. November 2010)

Ein Supertalent ist das, was RTL haben will. Freaks, Hartz4 und Sex.


----------



## kamo-i (25. November 2010)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Ein Supertalent ist das, was RTL haben will. Freaks, Hartz4 und Sex.



Auf den Kopf getroffen... 

Bzw. ergänzend: +Gesangscheiss, den man aus zig anderen Casting-Shows schon im Überfluss zu sehen bekommt. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollten die da Gesang KOMPLETT rauslassen (außer er ist exotisch/strange genug) und nur Skillz zeigen!!!


----------

